

Getting traction for Traction book - akerl_
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2014/10/getting-traction-for-traction-book-12328-copies-by-the-numbers.html

======
mbertrand
Really interesting to see them put their theory into practice along with real
numbers. I'm currently reading the book and am finding it quite interesting.
I'd recommend picking it up, pretty quick read and very helpful to put
distribution in terms of a framework.

